# Head Badge Identification



## furyus (Jun 12, 2016)

Anyone recognize this lightweight head badge?




 

thanks!
furyus


----------



## jpromo (Jun 12, 2016)

A lot of manufacturers had some sort of patriotic badging leading into WWII. I'd guess it's 1941-42 and probably was no different from a New World. Cool badge though! The tophat was a symbol for a fighter plane squadron.


----------



## furyus (Jun 12, 2016)

Eddie Rickenbacker's WWI squadron I believe. Interesting idea about WWII - hadn't thought of that. I have not been able to find any information on this badge at all, but I definitely dig it. Thanks for writing, jpromo. Anyone else have an idea?


----------



## the tinker (Jun 12, 2016)

The saying at our involvement in WW2 was we are "In the ring, until we win."  [as throwing your hat in the ring, showing your involvement.]  This was common on mail of WW2. The top hat represented Uncle Sam throwing his hat into the ring to join in the fight.


----------



## Metacortex (Jun 12, 2016)

That badge recently sold on eBay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Vintage-Schwinn-All-American-Headbadge-/281771910273


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 12, 2016)

I believe Schwinn first started using the red, white and blue band decal with the top hat in the ring on most of their 1940 model lightweights. Very interesting head badge and I wonder if it was actually factory installed on any models. It may have possibly been an optional dealers accessory during war time.


----------



## furyus (Jun 15, 2016)

I surely appreciate the input, folks.

furyus


----------



## catfish (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## GTs58 (Nov 28, 2016)

Here is another one currently for sale and cheaper than the one above.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=201729584457


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 29, 2016)

Very cool badge great score.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 17, 2019)

Does anybody know the correlation between Schwinn and Eddie Rickenbacker's WWI squadron symbol,if any?  I looked for an answer years ago on the old Schwinn Forums with no luck


----------

